# Celebrities with BMWs



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Drew Carey has a 750 Hydrogen...:thumbup: his neighbor told my wife at the dealer...


----------



## Bombay Jay (Mar 20, 2006)

PollyBoston said:


> I thought it was very difficult to steal a BMW? When I asked the first salesperson I went too (I have seen a few) saw said they would have to get a flatbed truck to steal it. Is that just for the new 335i convertible? Or was he just selling me some BS??


Damn Computer guru's!!


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

A while back I saw a picture of Renee Zellweger with a pre-Bangle 7.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

jerry seinfeld drives a BMW in his movie


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

650iOzBoy said:


> Me.


:rofl: :rofl:

Why are you not on every magazine stand I go past or attacking other cars with umbrallers,or on my tv sreen right this instant:rofl: :rofl:  

Drving what you drive in this country would all most qualify for celb status in my view:thumbup: :thumbup:  

Some of our top sports men drive bmws,650iOzBoy may know who im on about here,shane warne drives an x5(top cricketer),a few footballers on both codes drive 330i and what not.


----------



## alen (Jan 31, 2007)

spencer, heidi's boyfriend on The Hills :x


----------



## LI E90 (Apr 9, 2007)

alen said:


> spencer, heidi's boyfriend on The Hills :x


that douche bag is not a celebrity


----------



## shaun132 (Jul 25, 2004)

Madonna was in a M5 in a BMW film... Its awesome


----------



## B_RASHED (Oct 11, 2006)

shaun132 said:


> Madonna was in a M5 in a BMW film... Its awesome


i love that little clip. its kinda funny.


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

B_RASHED said:


> i love that little clip. its kinda funny.


It's a funny clip, for sure. It's Even on my Myspace. LOL :rofl:


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

AusBmw said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Why are you not on every magazine stand I go past or attacking other cars with umbrallers,or on my tv sreen right this instant:rofl: :rofl:
> 
> ...


Our very own Geoff Brabham too. During the M6 Drive Day I attended last year, I sat next to Mr Brabham in the front passenger seat of the E60 M5 as he took me around the tracks at Eastern Creek. He demonstrated the capabilities of the car, how it tossed around like a true sports car with impeccable handling, and Launch Control etc. It was a very memorable day! Of course, when I took the M5 (M3 and M6) out on the tracks that day, I was just a regular driver!


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

650iOzBoy said:


> Our very own Geoff Brabham too. During the M6 Drive Day I attended last year, I sat next to Mr Brabham in the front passenger seat of the E60 M5 as he took me around the tracks at Eastern Creek. He demonstrated the capabilities of the car, how it tossed around like a true sports car with impeccable handling, and Launch Control etc. It was a very memorable day! Of course, when I took the M5 (M3 and M6) out on the tracks that day, I was just a regular driver!


Rock on dude,I give my left and right arm to able to drive those cars:rofl: :thumbup:

The waugh twins mark and Steve had e46's at on stage,saw them roll up to an aus cricket publicity day


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

Baba Booey has a 5 series E60 and has had several 3 series (E46, E36).

Baba Booey to the lot of ya!


----------



## magman007 (Apr 22, 2007)

id have to assume leno has one or twenty.


----------



## bmw949 (Dec 11, 2006)

LmtdSlip said:


> The porn star Ashly Blue has been photographed a few times driving a silver E46 vert.


Man, its really messed up that I know exactly who that is. :rofl:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

nivki89 said:


> Yep, we were in Madrid when this happen, right from parking lot of shopping mall.:thumbup:
> MB immediately offer him new GL


*
David Beckham's stolen BMW X5 turns up in Macedonia *
David Beckham's stolen BMW X5 has reportedly turned up in the Balkan territory of Macedonia, where a high-ranking politician is believed to be using it has her official car. The mystery started more than a year ago when Beckham's £75,000 armour-plated X5 was stolen in Madrid. Since then it has changed hands more than 20 times and ended up in Macedonia after being smuggled out of Greece.

The Macedonian interior minister Gordana Jankulovska said she will return the car if it can be proved it belonged to the football star. But this is proving more difficult than expected. She told the BBC: "This car changed a number of owners before and some of the numbers were changed in an illegal way. It is impossible to have a final confirmation that this is the car. If no owner claims the property, the car can be auctioned or kept for state use." Under Macedonian law Beckham will have to go in person to claim back his property, but it is uncertain whether the multi-millionaire football star will want to.

Copy from http://www.bmw2002.co.uk/news.html


----------



## Lurch09 (Mar 5, 2007)

tommydogsdad said:


> It's a funny clip, for sure. It's Even on my Myspace. LOL :rofl:


HAHA me too.:beerchug:


----------

